# Using mint



## arcticsid (Sep 19, 2009)

Has anyone evr added a hint of mint to wine(I was thinking about apple in particular). Actually a mint wine may be interesting in itself


----------



## smurfe (Sep 20, 2009)

Sid, I never have but I have heard of people making mint wine and have tasted some. It was OK but not my cup of tea. I am not much into the herbal wines. My Mom's house is totally surrounded by Spearmint. I mean it lines the entire perimeter of the house. I always wondered what the heck she could of done with all of that mint. I bet it would be good in those chocolate ports folks around here make.


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, no kiddin Smurfe, that would probably real good in one of those. What DOES your Ma do with all that mint? Ifin it was me, I would find SOMEthing to do with it.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 20, 2009)

Sid, I don't remember her ever using it for anything. We had all kinds of stuff growing in two gardens and she canned or froze everything. I just don't remember anything with the mint. I think she just wanted to border the house with it cause it was pretty. You did get a bit or aroma from it. I used to curse it as it really attracted bees.


----------



## St Allie (Sep 20, 2009)

mint sauce for roast lamb?


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 20, 2009)

we just started some basil wine. we have 2 very different varieties, so we'll see which comes out better or good at all. it's easy to make. no juicing, pitting or anything difficult. basil grows quick too.


----------

